

Spoken Directions to Web Content - rcoder
http://info.org.il/english/spoken_directions_to_web_content.html

======
rcoder
I'm not sure that I 100% buy the claim that this is a _new_ form of web
navigation -- knowledge base, ticket-tracking, and e-commerce tools have had
numeric quick-jump features for years. It is an interesting approach to more
traditional textual page navigation, though.

